# Wanted 2Bed 2Bath Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach May3-10th



## cyntravel (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi (Found a unit) Thanks Everyone!

I am looking for a last minute rental for 2Bed 2Bath in Hilton Head or Myrtle SC for May 3- 10th. I booked a week in Hilton Head and found it will not accommodate wheelchairs. This was for my Mama's B'day and Mother's Day gift.

I have found that Wyndhams and Marriotts work the best but would be interested if you have a resort you think would accommodate her needs.
I could look at time frame of May -June 7 

Please email me if interested.

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## Slider5150 (Apr 23, 2014)

Private message sent.

Thanks!


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 24, 2014)

*Looking For Marriott Hilton Head or South Carolina*

Hi

Thanks for everyone who replied. It is great to know you can count on your TUG friends. I was able to grab a unit yesterday. Thanks!

Cyn


----------

